# Caledonia, MI - 2006 Chevy Colorado LT w/ plows



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

-Regular Cab
-Loaded
-I5
-Automatic
-4WD
-Custom Fatbed w( removable tail
-Fisher front plow
-SwingWing 180 rear plow
-Solid truck
-Runs & Drives great
-111482 miles 
-ShoMe light bar w/ reverse lights
-LED Lights in flatbed

$14,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ll bet that little bastard is a driveway BEAST! Bump it up.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess I'll ask again, since you didn't respond to the other post for this same truck.
Why is the check engine light on?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Freshwater said:


> I guess I'll ask again, since you didn't respond to the other post for this same truck.
> Why is the check engine light on?


My apologies. I didn't see the post.

Evap.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Sold?
I know a guy looking for a small truck.
I'm going to tell him about your 1500 as well.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Both this and the 1500 are still available.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*SOLD*​


----------

